

Let's Stop Pretending That French Is an Important Language - ghosh
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/116443/new-york-citys-french-dual-language-programs-are-mostly-pointless

======
slvv
From a Canadian perspective, this is really interesting. The article makes
great points about how much more advantageous learning second languages other
than French could be (it mentions Arabic, Japanese, etc.), which I find pretty
convincing. In Canada, though, having French language skills can be a huge
advantage for anyone who wants a government job, or to teach, or to enter
politics. French might not be useful or important in America, but it can be an
asset in Canada.

